# Say hello to Joe



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Joe van de Verpihoeve - German Shepherd Dog

I don't have him yet, but I expect to get him within the next few weeks. I had been looking for a little bit older dog, but he came along and I couldn't pass him up.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is handsome! Is he a prospect to breed to Freddie?


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats! Handsome little dude with a super pedigree.. I love Bart


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jax,

That would be sometime away. Freddie will be bred to Buck this spring, and I expect some exceptional puppies from that pairing. 

Britney,
What is not to like about Bart? I spent three weeks around him leading up to the Masters, one of those weeks I lived in a hotel room with Bart. I knew then that I would have to get a puppy from him.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice dog Art.....I'm sure u will have fun with him.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I am sure I will Cliff.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice pup, I loved him!

I'm sure you will be able to bring all the potential in him than his previous owners didn't :thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Hi Joe, you are a handsome devil


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can't wait to meet Joe and Jason, man, my poor Cisco is going to be the only Sable in our group.  Nothing but Black dogs!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like a really cool dog!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Really stunning looking dog!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

If all goes according to plan Joe will be arriving this week. Here is a brief video of Joe's first bitework session:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is one happy puppy. Nice! That was his first time?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like the puppy sleeve will be a thing of the past! Nice looking boy, Joe is/enthusiasm is evident!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> That is one happy puppy. Nice! That was his first time?


Yes, that was his first bitework session.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Joe has arrived, I picked him up at Dulles this afternoon.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats , he is one handsome dude,,post some pics when ya can


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Catu.

Diane,

Hopefully I will be able to get some good pics within the next few days.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Art... that's great.


----------

